# Difference between Fulcrum RRS, RS, R cranksets?



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

There are some great deals on Fulcrum cranksets. All are Ultra-Torque. Fulcrum's website doesn't not appear to provide specs or other characteristics that distinguish the 3 Fulcrum models. Anyone know the specific differences?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

If you download Fulcrum "road catalog",
FULCRUM Wheels - Documents 

it appears the correspondence between Fulcrum & Campy cranks is:

Fulcrum RRS = Campy Super Record
RS = Record
R = Chorus


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

tom_h said:


> If you download Fulcrum "road catalog",
> FULCRUM Wheels - Documents
> 
> it appears the correspondence between Fulcrum & Campy cranks is:
> ...


Excellent information, thanks for the heads up.


----------

